# The tunnel



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

So the tunnel is up. took about six hours of my day. next time i think im going to get help or find a different way of doing it. It is a 13 foot tall frame of PVC with black plastic pulled over it. Just a note to anyone who might be thinking of doing this. DO NOT use the 10 mil plastic. that darn stuff is so heavy it almost pulled the frame work down. Also make sure you have at least two people (depending on the size) and the right size ladders.


----------



## Dead cat (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to do a tunnel for my haunt next year but have NO idea how to go about it. Can you help me with details and pics? PLEASE.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

Dead cat;bt1913 said:


> I want to do a tunnel for my haunt next year but have NO idea how to go about it. Can you help me with details and pics? PLEASE.


No problem. it isnt a tunnel as much as its an arch going down the whole driveway but ill be taking pics this weekend. Ill probably be doing a tutorial on it next month as well as im taking it down.


----------

